# Lamington



## slacker (Jan 8, 2009)

Went on a little day trip to Lamington with a couple of other members of this site, yesterday. Not too impressed with a lot of my shots (I'm sure you'll see some better ones from the other members soon!), but I thought I'd post them up anyway.












Not entirely sure what the following one is. I'm leaning towards spectabilis over rosei, but skinks are definitely not my thing. Although these ones are quite cute, imo.











First spinipes we found:






And the second (and final) spinipes we found:






This isn't an exhaustive list of what we found. The others have more photos


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 8, 2009)

all that in one day, i'm way impressed!!!!


----------



## slacker (Jan 8, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> all that in one day, i'm way impressed!!!!



We found more than those pictured above, including a couple of decent sized coastals, land mullets and some obscure skink the others were happy to find, but which did not excite me in the slightest (in fact, I didn't even bother to photograph it).


----------



## jessb (Jan 8, 2009)

what's the top one?


----------



## slacker (Jan 8, 2009)

jessb said:


> what's the top one?



Coeranoscincus reticulatus


----------



## jessb (Jan 8, 2009)

slacker said:


> Coeranoscincus reticulatus


 
fair enough :lol: does it have a common name?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 8, 2009)

jessb said:


> fair enough :lol: does it have a common name?


 Three-Toed Snake tooth Skink


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 8, 2009)

Is this it?
http://lamington.nrsm.uq.edu.au/Documents/Rept/Coe.htm


Some nice pics there


----------



## slacker (Jan 8, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Three-Toed Snake tooth Skink



Also commonly referred to as the Silly-Legged Skink.



rainbow__serpent said:


> Is this it?
> http://lamington.nrsm.uq.edu.au/Documents/Rept/Coe.htm
> 
> 
> Some nice pics there



That's it. Thanks.


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 9, 2009)

slacker said:


> Also commonly referred to as the Silly-Legged Skink.



Commonly?!?? Either way, you have a very nice pic of it. Those short-limbed, fossorial skinks are hard to photograph because they tend to lie flat on the surface.

And you need to put species names with your pics!!


Stewart


----------



## slacker (Jan 9, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Commonly?!??



Well, by the important people, yes 



reptilesDownUnder said:


> You need to put species names with your pics!!



Probably


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 9, 2009)

nice pics love the 5th shot some gorgeous animals you've found too!!!!


----------



## slacker (Jan 9, 2009)

i_LoVe_AnImAlS said:


> nice pics love the 5th shot some gorgeous animals you've found too!!!!



Thanks


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 12, 2009)

didnt do to bad, angle headeds are nice. took me a week to find one to photograph when I tried, was in a built up area though, closer to the mountains they are more common.


----------



## slacker (Jan 13, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> didnt do to bad, angle headeds are nice. took me a week to find one to photograph when I tried, was in a built up area though, closer to the mountains they are more common.



Did better than I expected, to be honest. I don't generally find much when walking. Probably because my version of walking is at a much slower pace and for much smaller distances than those I was with :lol:


----------



## wizz (Jan 13, 2009)

nice pic of A.H


----------



## slacker (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks wizz


----------



## Australis (Jan 13, 2009)

Find any E. tryoni or just the murrayi? 

Skinks are an acquired taste slacker
you'll learn to love them kinda like beer.


----------



## slacker (Jan 13, 2009)

Australis said:


> Find any E. tryoni or just the murrayi?
> 
> Skinks are an acquired taste slacker
> you'll learn to love them kinda like beer.



I don't like beer either ;-)

E. tryoni were there too, among other things that I was even less excited about.


----------



## LauraM (Jan 14, 2009)

Photographs were pretty darn good (my opinion of bad is when you cant see the animal) good job some nice animals you found there


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 14, 2009)

Lamington National Park would have to rate as one of my top places in which to have a poke around! (not that I've been to too many places :lol

Good stuff! I should try and make it there while I'm up here in QLD!


----------



## slacker (Jan 14, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Lamington National Park would have to rate as one of my top places in which to have a poke around! (not that I've been to too many places :lol
> 
> Good stuff! I should try and make it there while I'm up here in QLD!



It's definitely worth a look, if you're up this way. Even if you don't find anything at all (unlikely), it's still a very beautiful place.


----------



## krusty (Jan 17, 2009)

great looking pics,top stuff


----------



## slacker (Jan 17, 2009)

krusty said:


> great looking pics,top stuff



Thanks


----------

